# Minimum caliber for deer and hogs



## mwood1985 (Oct 8, 2020)

what does everyone consider minimum? Hunting buddy and I have shot pigs from treestands with a Glock 9mm while hunting and its done fine. Never tried it on a deer in say the same range you would use bow.


----------



## Railroader (Oct 8, 2020)

For me, .44 mag or nothing...


----------



## Gator89 (Oct 8, 2020)

10 mm in an autoloader.

357 mag with a heavy bullet, 158 grain, and a 6 inch barrel.

But a 41 mag and 210 grain bullet would be better.


----------



## transfixer (Oct 8, 2020)

For a handgun I wouldn't trust a 9mm,  even at bow range, will it kill one ?  sure,  but they may run quite a ways before dropping, especially since pin point accuracy with a pistol is a lot harder for most people.  could run off your property onto someone elses , making recovery a little problematic,   I've seen deer run 500-600 yds when gut shot with a high powered rifle,  imagine how they would go if you hit one low or further back with a 9mil ?

   I'd want a .357 or larger in a revolver,  and would prefer a 10mm in a pistol,  a .40cal might be enough with some of the premium ammo,  it has a good bit more velocity and power than a 9mil,  but even then I'd limit shots to prbly 20yds,   

    I consider myself a better than average shot with a pistol, but I really don't like to have a deer run after I pull the trigger,  I prefer to drop them in their tracks,  majority of that is bullet placement,  but also a round with enough umph to do the job !


----------



## Permitchaser (Oct 10, 2020)

Doesn't the law say 38 or bigger


----------



## Nimrod71 (Oct 11, 2020)

You can kill a deer or hog with a rock if its big enough and thrown hard enough.  That said for deer I would say a good 357 mag. load with 158 gr. Sierra Soft Point Bullet.  I use a T/C with 14 in. barrel 44 mag. with 240 gr. Sierra over full load of Win 296.  As for them trouble making hogs, anything that will put them down.  I usually shot them with a rifle, 223 or 308, but if I were to hunt them with a handgun I would say a 357.  You need to kill every hog you see.  They are taking over the woods here.


----------



## transfixer (Oct 11, 2020)

If a hog is shot with a caliber that doesn't put it down quickly , and it runs off and isn't found,  its not a big loss, unless of course you were after the meat ?   Many guys will shoot a hog and leave it in the woods, especially if its a pretty good sized boar,  

   my point is DRT shots aren't as critically necessary when it comes to hogs,   as I feel they are for deer ,,,  a 9mm pistol might be fine for hogs,  many have been killed with 22lr's,   but I wouldn't want to risk losing the meat of a deer to a lesser caliber. or a less precise bullet placement .


----------



## rosewood (Oct 15, 2020)

Permitchaser said:


> Doesn't the law say 38 or bigger


No, it says .22 caliber centerfire or larger now.  The way the rules are written, you can hunt with a .22 hornet or a .25 auto.  I would hope most ethical hunters have better sense than using something so small though.  Our game laws leave up to us hunters to do the right thing.  I like it that way.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood (Oct 15, 2020)

Gator89 said:


> 10 mm in an autoloader.
> 
> 357 mag with a heavy bullet, 158 grain, and a 6 inch barrel.
> 
> But a 41 mag and 210 grain bullet would be better.


Ditto.

Lighter bullets in the .357 mag such as a 125 have been used, but are less likely to give you a clean pass through and no blood trail.

Rosewood


----------



## Permitchaser (Oct 15, 2020)

rosewood said:


> No, it says .22 caliber centerfire or larger now.  The way the rules are written, you can hunt with a .22 hornet or a .25 auto.  I would hope most ethical hunters have better sense than using something so small though.  Our game laws leave up to us hunters to do the right thing.  I like it that way.
> 
> Rosewood



Your right I guess I was thinking the minimum hand gun  caliber that would be ethical


----------



## Liberty (Oct 15, 2020)

Very little chance of a blood trail with 9mm.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Oct 16, 2020)

I got my T/C out loaded up and ready to go next week.  I have not shot this thing since 2001.  Set up my shooting bench and put the target at 50 yds.  I make my targets with a fifty cent piece and color crayons.  I know I'm cheap.  Well I shoot four rounds of three shots each and all four groups were inside the fifty cent circle.  If I miss a deer it want be the pistol.  Good Luck Everyone.


----------



## delacroix (Oct 18, 2020)

.44 caliber, fast or slow. Hard cast slow, hollow point fast. You can do it with other stuff, but .44 is always at least .44 coming and going.


----------



## tcward (Oct 18, 2020)

rosewood said:


> No, it says .22 caliber centerfire or larger now.  The way the rules are written, you can hunt with a .22 hornet or a .25 auto.  I would hope most ethical hunters have better sense than using something so small though.  Our game laws leave up to us hunters to do the right thing.  I like it that way.
> 
> Rosewood


This^


----------



## gemihur (Oct 25, 2020)

Our law states that caliber must be 23 caliber or larger which makes eligibility start at 6mm or .243 ...
(unless you know of a 23 caliber cartridge)
The bore has less influence on a bullet's lethalness than it's energy does.
I'd prefer to use a foot/pound factor for setting an ethical standard of hunting big game.
Our State's game laws only requires that pistols to generate 350 foot/pounds of energy.
I'd feel more confident with quite a bit more energy than that.
This would do. 6x45

But this would be better. 444 Marlin

VIRGINIA LAW


----------



## trial&error (Oct 25, 2020)

And what state are you quoting the law for???  This site is Georgia Outdoors Network.  We welcome people from all over, but if Quoting state laws please specify to avoid confusion.


gemihur said:


> Our law states that caliber must be 23 caliber or larger which makes eligibility start at 6mm or .243 ...
> (unless you know of a 23 caliber cartridge)
> The bore has less influence on a bullet's lethalness than it's energy does.
> I'd prefer to use a foot/pound factor for setting an ethical standard of hunting big game.
> ...


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 25, 2020)

You know I killed one with a lug wrench one time, For me 308 or 3006 . I have killed then with a glock S&W 40 but he was close.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Oct 26, 2020)

What ever you can hit with. 8ve killed a few with a 22,  punch 3 or 4 holes in the lungs and they don't go far. 
44 rem mag is the best for me anyway. But I can hit with it


----------



## Mark R (Oct 28, 2020)

before some educated youngster rewrote the specs . it used to say 500 ft lbs at 50 yds i think . 357 barely with spec loads . definetly not 9 mm . maybe if ya hold it sideways and got a gangsta grin .


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 28, 2020)

I have killed a deer with a .22LR (legal here in NC,) but I wouldn't deer hunt with one. For a handgun, I'd want at least a .44 mag or a 10mm.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 28, 2020)

Mark R said:


> before some educated youngster rewrote the specs . it used to say 500 ft lbs at 50 yds i think . 357 barely with spec loads . definetly not 9 mm . maybe if ya hold it sideways and got a gangsta grin .


I thought it was 500 ft*lbs at 100 yds?

That is really hard to pull off with a .357 mag.  Maybe in a contender with a 10" barrel, it can be done, but in a 4" or shorter revolver, real hard to pull off.  Can get 500 Ft*lbs at the muzzle with a .357 sig, but it won't be there at 100 yards, 9mm sure won't either.


----------



## gemihur (Oct 28, 2020)

Virginia laws were stated previously
Sorry for leading ya'll on
My origins are in my profile


----------



## rosewood (Oct 28, 2020)

gemihur said:


> Virginia laws were stated previously
> Sorry for leading ya'll on
> My origins are in my profile


Jimmy,

I was in Roanoke this weekend.  Have relatives there, dad is from there.  Hit all the usual gun stores also.  Sportsmans Warehouse, Bryansteens, Roanoke Pawn, Trader Jerry's .  Scored some primers at Sportsmans Warehouse and some S&W 3rd mags at Bryansteens and Jerry's.

Rosewood


----------



## gemihur (Oct 28, 2020)

It's always good to see a fellow shooter visit the Star city.
Sounds like you made the rounds.
Good for you.
Thanks,
Jimmy


----------



## Railroader (Nov 5, 2020)

Railroader said:


> For me, .44 mag or nothing...



Today I eat these words, 'cause I bought a Glock 10mm.

So now my answer is 10mm..


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Nov 27, 2020)

IMO:


Revolver - .357 Magnum

Auto - 10 mm

Buy bullets made for hunting big game.

Limit shots to archery range.



Center fire Rifle cartridges in a handgun - 257 Roberts - 100 yards +


----------



## PCNative (Nov 29, 2020)

Any centerfire cartridge will kill a deer. As long as it's in range. Keywords- in range


----------



## rosewood (Nov 30, 2020)

PCNative said:


> Any centerfire cartridge will kill a deer. As long as it's in range. Keywords- in range


That may be 1 yard or 1000 yards. 

Rosewood


----------



## Wifeshusband (Dec 1, 2020)

Guy wrote a nice piece in 2016 Deer Almanac praising the .357 Mag with 158 grain.  Why? Because you have to be able to hit what you aim at, and the recoil from a .357 is substantially less than everything else. But, if you're going for hogs, also, I would say the 44 Magnum is minimum.  I shot both for many years, decades ago, but I found keeping a scope zeroed on a 44 Mag was problematic, but, surely they have better handgun scopes today.


----------



## Buddrow (Dec 1, 2020)

My fil told me stories about growing up and poaching deer with a 22 mag. And let me say this. If he did they wouldn't have ate. Is what he told me. And I believe him. They where and still are dirt poor. Head and neck shots only.


----------



## Rich M (Dec 27, 2020)

Imo, it depends on the bullet and weight. 

9mm w 147 gr xtp and it'll kill a deer in bow range.  The likelihood of a bad hit is LESS than with a bow, cause the deer won't dip or dodge the bullet. 

My bottom line for me is 357 mag, 4 inch, 158 or 180 xtp and keep it inside 50 yds.


----------



## pacecars (Dec 28, 2020)

It pretty much boils down to your skill level, bullet choice and range. I have used a .22 Remington Jet in a S&W revolver, but I practiced with it and felt comfortable with the 15 yard shot that presented itself. I would feel comfortable using a .327 Federal Mag out to 50 yards. When using what some would call marginal calibers you must be willing to pass on a lot of shots. A .357 is usually pretty adequate for deer and pigs. Whatever you use practice and become familiar with it


----------



## Mack in N.C. (Dec 28, 2020)

Robust Redhorse said:


> IMO:
> 
> 
> Revolver - .357 Magnum
> ...



WHo's archery range.   I have 357 Mag Model 27 6 inch barrel that I have cleanly taken deer out to 75.    Got a 10" Contender that has taken deer out that far as well and i would not  hesitate shooting one at 100 with it.    my max range limit on SW is 75 and the Contender is 100.....I cant shoot and arrow reliably to 75.


----------



## flintlock hunter (Sep 18, 2021)

.357 magnum, with 180 gr hollow point Remington short jacket, over a max charge of H110 or Alliant 2400. ALWAYS use a magnum primer in a .357

Other coice is a .50 caliber flintlock pistol with a patched round ball.


----------



## pastorp (Sep 25, 2021)

I’ve killed hogs with a Randal #1 knife. We ran with the dogs and stuck them in the heart while the dogs held them. They wilt as the blood flows out. But now at 76, I shoot them in the brain with a 22 rifle or pistol. 
deer requires a center fire rifle in my state of residence so I use a 223.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2021)

A 22 magnum loaded with solids is deadly in the right hands.


----------



## mrskinner82 (Sep 25, 2021)

I have an standard desert eagle in .357. As far as barrel length is it legal to hunt with?


----------



## pacecars (Sep 25, 2021)

Are we talking revolver or single shot pistols?


----------



## pacecars (Sep 25, 2021)

gemihur said:


> Our law states that caliber must be 23 caliber or larger which makes eligibility start at 6mm or .243 ...
> (unless you know of a 23 caliber cartridge)
> The bore has less influence on a bullet's lethalness than it's energy does.
> I'd prefer to use a foot/pound factor for setting an ethical standard of hunting big game.
> ...




Nothing says you can’t have your barrel marked .23 something especially the way cartridges are named


----------



## Larry Rooks (Oct 8, 2021)

I have used the 45 ACP and 357 Mag on deer with good results, and shots were close.  BUT, I would prefer a 41 Mag, 44 Mag or 45 Colt over either


----------



## hunter 85 (Oct 8, 2021)

Larry Rooks said:


> I have used the 45 ACP and 357 Mag on deer with good results, and shots were close.  BUT, I would prefer a 41 Mag, 44 Mag or 45 Colt over either


I don’t know that I would really put 45 colt in a class above 45acp/357 mag unless you are shooting it through the few that can eat the mag loaded colts or something like the 460 or 454 and at that point it is null cause the Capability of shooting and even hotter round


----------



## cddogfan1 (Oct 8, 2021)

hunter 85 said:


> I don’t know that I would really put 45 colt in a class above 45acp/357 mag unless you are shooting it through the few that can eat the mag loaded colts or something like the 460 or 454 and at that point it is null cause the Capability of shooting and even hotter round



I would disagree with this.  The old 45 colt even loaded to regular SAAMI specs is a killer.  Don't discredit heavy slow moving rounds with big holes.  Go read John Linebaughs article on it.  Now when you step up to Ruger only and +P loads its really gets good.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 8, 2021)

What he said ^^

You can easily load a 300 grain cast lead boolit at 700+ fps in the 45 colt and be within SAAMI spec.  That will punch a hole clean thru most all critters in the US.

If a Ruger or TC, you can push it to 44mag levels with a bigger hole to boot..

Rosewood


----------



## hunter 85 (Oct 8, 2021)

I just do not see that there would be much performance gain in a 250gn at 11-1200fps over a 230 at 950-1025 or 158 at 12-1350 and at all things being equal even heavy for caliber hard cast I don’t see it’s performance gains taking it into then next class


----------



## Nimrod71 (Oct 8, 2021)

The smallest caliber I would use is a 357 mag. loaded with 158 gr. Sierra over max load powder from a 6 inch barrel.  I hunt with a 44 Mag. T.C. with 14 inch barrel.


----------



## savgashooter (Nov 7, 2021)

transfixer said:


> If a hog is shot with a caliber that doesn't put it down quickly , and it runs off and isn't found,  its not a big loss, unless of course you were after the meat ?   Many guys will shoot a hog and leave it in the woods, especially if its a pretty good sized boar,
> 
> my point is DRT shots aren't as critically necessary when it comes to hogs,   as I feel they are for deer ,,,  a 9mm pistol might be fine for hogs,  many have been killed with 22lr's,   but I wouldn't want to risk losing the meat of a deer to a lesser caliber. or a less precise bullet placement .



I could not disagree more with your first statement.  If it runs off because of a poor shot or an insufficient powered cartridge for the shot taken that reflects badly on the shooter and hungers in general.  We have a responsibility to every animal we hunt to kill it as humanely as possible.


----------



## Worlldbeater (Nov 7, 2021)

Lots of good points of view on the subject here, especially for someone like me who is interested in deer hunting with a handgun next year.  I prefer a revolver myself for hunting so that's the route I will go.  Seems to me that a lot of people on here  prefer the 44 mag.  My late brother once had a Ruger 44 mag auto carbine and he never lost a deer shot with it.  Thanks for all of your thoughts.  Nothing like GON friends to steer me in the right direction.


----------



## transfixer (Nov 7, 2021)

savgashooter said:


> I could not disagree more with your first statement.  If it runs off because of a poor shot or an insufficient powered cartridge for the shot taken that reflects badly on the shooter and hungers in general.  We have a responsibility to every animal we hunt to kill it as humanely as possible.



Normally I would agree, as I am very particular when it comes to a shot on deer and other animals,  I pass up way more than I ever pull the trigger on because I could not get a 100% DRT shot .   When it comes to hogs, I have no love or compassion for the adult hogs, ( unless they are turned into breakfast sausage ),  they are destructive creatures,,, and will eat literally anything they come across,,  I don't have much love for yotes either,,,,   now piglets and yote pups I'm not as harsh about,, I would simply give them a pass,,  only to shoot them later after they were grown if given the opportunity

  To add to what I originally wrote,,  I was mainly referring to my feeling or thoughts on if someone were to make a bad shot and not recover the hog,,,  I hunt different than most people,,  I consider myself a marksman,,,  and take pride in my ability to place a shot exactly where I choose,,  I do not shoot for  " pie plate of deer" , and I also do not shoot for heart shots on deer,  as they will run almost every time when shot there,,  I shoot high shoulder where I can take out the spine, 

    I zero my bolt guns at 200yds, and know where the bullet will hit at every range up to that and for 100yds after that,,  my AR's are zeroed at 100yds, and I know the trajectory and point of impace on those as well,   

     I take pride in my shots,  so as not to lose whatever animal I shoot at,,


----------



## longrangedog (Nov 7, 2021)

The largest brown bear ever recorded was killed decades ago by an Alaska native teen girl using a .22 caliber rimfire rifle shooting Russian made .22 longs. She shot it in the head area between the ear and eye which she knew was the area where the scull was thinnest. The initial shop dropped the bear after which she shot it in the head several more times.
Read more: https://www.ammoland.com/2014/11/wh...a-world-record-grizzly-in-1953/#ixzz7BZjwEGAP
Under Creative Commons License: Attribution
Follow us: @Ammoland on Twitter | Ammoland on Facebook

Bella Twin, an Indian girl, and her friend Dave Auger were hunting grouse near Lesser Slave Lake in northern Alberta. The only gun they had was Bella’s single-shot bolt-action .22 Rimfire rifle. They were walking a cutline that had been made for oil exploration when they saw a large grizzly following the same survey line toward them. If they ran, the bear would probably notice them and might chase, so they quietly sat down on a brush pile and hoped that the bear would pass by without trouble. But the bear came much too close, and when the big boar was only a few yards away, Bella Twin shot him in the side of the head with a .22 Long cartridge. The bear dropped, kicked and then lay still. Taking no chances, Bella went up close and fired all of the cartridges she had, seven or eight .22 Longs, into the bear’s head. That bear, killed in 1953, was the world-record grizzly for several years and is still high in the records today.


----------



## rosewood (Nov 8, 2021)

Desperate times call for desperate measures.  When your life is on the line, you use whatever you got.  When you can plan ahead, you take all you think you will need +1.

Rosewood


----------



## sleepr71 (Nov 8, 2021)

In common revolvers..my mind says a 6” .357 mag,loaded with hot hollow points,or solids..is the minimum. Autoloaders…I’d think 10mm is where you’d start. It needs to be loaded with a Hunting bullet,and shots limited to where you can place 10/10 in the bullseye. We all have different skill levels & eyesight..so it’s up to you to know your honest limits..?


----------



## sleepr71 (Nov 8, 2021)

It often takes multiple shots with a 9mm to put a Human down. No way I’d use one on a big game animal?


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 9, 2021)

trial&error said:


> And what state are you quoting the law for???  This site is Georgia Outdoors Network.  We welcome people from all over, but if Quoting state laws please specify to avoid confusion.



Always thought it was Georgia Outdoor News.


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 9, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> A 22 magnum loaded with solids is deadly in the right hands.



It’s also the loudest thing in the world on a hot July night.


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 9, 2021)

Ammo is a big factor too.  I shot a deer last season with my carry weapon because he was literally 12 yards.  He ran 25 yards.  9mm HoneyBadger.


----------



## gemihur (Nov 11, 2021)

Thanks for all of your appreciation on 444 marlin

New furniture (by me)


----------



## Jeremiah meadows (Nov 15, 2021)

I have a 10mm 1911. Would that be ok for hunting deer?


----------



## rosewood (Nov 15, 2021)

Jeremiah meadows said:


> I have a 10mm 1911. Would that be ok for hunting deer?


Within bow range. Yes.  I have one with me everytime I go hunting.


----------



## Jeremiah meadows (Nov 15, 2021)

yeah I wouldnt trust my aim longer than bow range. But thank you for the reply. New state new rules. Co will not allow handguns for hunting nor crossbows or tree stands.


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 15, 2021)

longrangedog said:


> The largest brown bear ever recorded was killed decades ago by an Alaska native teen girl using a .22 caliber rimfire rifle shooting Russian made .22 longs. She shot it in the head area between the ear and eye which she knew was the area where the scull was thinnest. The initial shop dropped the bear after which she shot it in the head several more times.
> Read more: https://www.ammoland.com/2014/11/wh...a-world-record-grizzly-in-1953/#ixzz7BZjwEGAP
> Under Creative Commons License: Attribution
> Follow us: @Ammoland on Twitter | Ammoland on Facebook
> ...


Yes, I read the same story a long time ago. I thought though that she used a Stevens Favorite rifle.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Oct 12, 2022)

Your archery range with a pistol with open sights and conventional handgun loads was what I was referring to.



Wherever you can stack good bullets in a 6" circle is fine by me.



My range is about 40 yards, given my self-imposed limitations.



I don't have optics on a handgun, and I don't shoot otherwise "rifle cartridges" in handguns.

If you have a scoped, .300 Win Mag, bolt-action or single shot pistol, then have at it at 500 yards, as long as you are competent and accurate at that range.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 13, 2022)

Something along the lines of a 30- 30 or .243. would be minimum for beginners. IMO.

Anything smaller than that is best left up to ppl that really know their stuff and have years of experience.


----------

